# South Fork of the Boise



## rod-dawg (Jun 28, 2011)

Connie told me today there is a new rock in Raspberry..centered up behind the hole....anyone run it yet? any new info? thanks


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

My buddy has been down a couple of times recently once at 4K and then last weekend at 3K maybe. He didn't say anything. When was this rock placement?


----------



## mora2818 (Jul 29, 2010)

Just be sure to scout it. The scout is very easy to spot. There is a tree or log sticking straight up out of the water on river left and a pretty noticeable beach and eddie where you park your boat to scout. You can hear raspberry from a distance too because it is fairly calm then sounds like a water fall or something down stream. At 4k this spring there were no rapids in raspberry, just big ol wave trains. 

-Kevin


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

rod-dawg said:


> Connie told me today there is a new rock in Raspberry..centered up behind the hole....anyone run it yet? any new info? thanks


My buddy runs the South Fork quite often and he noticed it last weekend. I'll try to get more beta from him. He said it just made it a bit trickier to hit your line, but nothing significant. He did note that it would be a wrap rock, though....


----------



## rod-dawg (Jun 28, 2011)

thanks guys...no big deal....two new rocks....sticker on the right and a "table top" on the left....still can run it the same way...lower flows might change things a little...squeeze in between the first two existing holes and start pulling right of "table top"...hanging right gets you into the lower right junk....thanks


----------

